# Mavs reach tentative deal with Brandon Bass



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/179255.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:wave: Bye-bye Bass. Good luck!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, I wish him good luck


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm really excited for Bass. I just finished watching the Hornets-Pistons game from last year, and Bass played really well. I believe with the right coach, he can be a great bench guy for the Mavericks.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been a lot more active in the Mavs board lately :biggrin:

Im really happy for him also. What I find funny is the reason the Dallas Mavs love him are the things that Byron always preaches. I wonder why they didnt want him on the summer league. Oh well he's making some money and gets to play with a first class organization...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Damn, I really liked him, wish him the best tough..

I developed him into a 89 rated player on 2k7, with the Hornets.:biggrin:


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I like Bass and I think he is a good player with alot of potential....Didn't he play for the Mavs on their Summer League team this year??? or did I just see a Hornets game...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

ChadWick said:


> I like Bass and I think he is a good player with alot of potential....Didn't he play for the Mavs on their Summer League team this year??? or did I just see a Hornets game...


Yes he played for the Mavs summer league. I don't think he was even invited to play for the Hornets summer league so he had to do what he had to do. More power to him. I think the Hornets made up their mind about Bass a long time ago. Scott has no patience for developing players. If he thinks every player is going to come in as ready as CP3, then he's in for a rude awakening. If the Hornets don't make the playoffs this season, Scott should be gone.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What do you think is his ceiling ? He won't get many minutes obviously, but he might be productive in limited minutes.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

He can be a solid starter, or 6th man with time if he's given the minutes and chances.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

From what I've seen from him I don't think Bass will be a NBA starter any time soon. Good for him to sign the deal with the Mavs but the Hornets will do ok without him.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I know that if he had stayed for another year on college, he could have become a really great player.

He's still has that upside, he's still young, but it'll be quite harder to develop and learn with the pros.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> I know that if he had stayed for another year on college, he could have become a really great player.
> 
> He's still has that upside, he's still young, but it'll be quite harder to develop and learn with the pros.


I agree that another year in school wouldn't have hurt him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I agree that another year in school wouldn't have hurt him.


I think it really could have hurt him. He was a second rounder as it is. If he would have had some flaw in his game that he could improve on then I would have to agree. Bass' only flaw is his height and that wasnt getting any better. He got a good oppurtunity with the Hornets who were reeling with injuries on the frontcourt. One more year of College wouldnt really have made him any better IMO. He played more basketball sitting on the bench for the Hornets than he would have at LSU. In a pro organization it was his only job and he did it daily whereas at school he would have only been allowed a certain amount of hours to practice and work out.

The problem was his own tentativness IMO. He would have just dominated another season of SEC basketball. Now would LSU have been better off...most defenitely.


----------

